# BBC's 'Ashes to Ashes' Returns for Season 2, Includes Audi Ur-quattro as Co-star



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The BBC's _Ashes to Ashes_ period police drama set in the early 1980s returns for another season and the Chester Chronicle has published a preview. As expected, the Audi Ur-quattro that plays the star car returns again this season.
Last season's episodes are currently available on BBC America for those looking to catch up on the series... one that's full of scenes of the sliding red quattro.
Check out the full preview after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------

